# Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung



## mFuSE (22. Januar 2008)

*Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung*

hiho,

kann es sein daß auf nem Asusboard einfach keine Lüftsteuerung vorhanden ist? 


Zwar kann ich im Bios unter 3 Profilen auswählen - jedoch bleibt der Lüfter scheinbar auch genau auf diesen eingestellten Werten.

Habe unter last recht Hohe CPU Temps und kann leider die Lüfterdrehzahl nicht überprüfen da weder Speedfan noch HWMonitor diese auslesen kann 
Aber die Temperaturen würden dafür sprechen daß mein Asus P5E-V den Lüfter nicht HW Mäßig regelt ....


Man wird doch nicht wirklich dieses bestimmt total bunt und flashig aufgemachte Herstellertool brauchen um auch unter Win die Drehzahl zu regeln? :X (Da wie gesagt Speedfan keine Lüfter erkennt)


----------



## tarnari (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung*

Befindet sich in deinem BIOS kein Q-Fan? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.
Wie ist der Kühler denn angeschlossen?


----------



## tarnari (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung*



tarnari schrieb:


> Befindet sich in deinem BIOS kein Q-Fan? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.
> Wie ist der Kühler denn angeschlossen?



Ich habe grad herausgefunden, dass dein Board wohl nur nen Gehäuselüfter ansteuern kann 
Sollte das wirklich wahr sein??


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung*

Naja, das Problem bei ASUS Boards ist, das die zwar 'ne Lüftersteuerung haben und teilweise auch sehr viele Lüfter regeln, nur hast du als User darauf keinerlei Auswirkungen und kannst eigentlich nur Lüftersteuerung an/aus wählen (heißt Q-FAN, wie erwähnt).


----------



## tarnari (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung*

Dann gibt es da wohl signifikante Unterschiede...
Ich habe ein zugegebenermaßen recht altes ASUS Brett. Kann auch nur zwei Lüter ansteuern, CPU und Chipsatz. Das aber ziemlich komfortabel.
Ich gebe eine gewünschte Max. Temp. ein (Gut, die dürfte niedriger sein!) und danach richtet das Mainboard sich. Ziemlich stufenlos. Erst oberhalb von 51 Grad CPU Temp dreht er höher als 800-1000 U/min. Beim surfen mit ca. 450 U/min. Sehr angenehm. Chipsatz habe ich gegen nen Passivkühler ausgetauscht. Deswegen habe ich Q-Fan für diesen separat abgeschaltet.
Ihr seht, ich kann da recht umfangreich was einstellen.
Geht das bei euch net?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung*

Es kommt durchaus aufs Board an, das M2N32 WS Pro konnte 3 Lüfter steuern, wieviel das M2R32 MVP steuern kann, werd ich bald sagen können


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung*

ASUS hat wirklich Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung  Hab bisher fast nur ASUS Mainboards gehabt und dort immer wieder feststellen können, das diese die Lüfter so gut wie gar nicht regeln. 

Macht bei wirklich leisen Lüftern zwar nichts aus, aber wenn man dann doch mal hochdrehende Gehäuselüfter besitzt ist das sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## mFuSE (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung*



tarnari schrieb:


> Befindet sich in deinem BIOS kein Q-Fan? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.
> Wie ist der Kühler denn angeschlossen?





Doch, klar und wie geschrieben kann ich 3 Profile auswählen.
Silent/Optimal/Performance





Nur habe ich das Gefühl das der Lüfter unter Last nicht wirklich hochregelt:


----------



## Mad (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung*

Hi,

Ich denke das Board regelt nur die 4-Pin Lüfter... Zumindest bei der CPU...


----------



## tarnari (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung*

Nur noch mal damit ichs richtig verstehe. Du stellst eine der drei Varianten ein, der Lüfter passt seine Umdrehungen an, bleibt dann aber auf dieser Drehzahl stehen?

Ich denke "silent" heißt langsam drehen und "performance" schnell!?
Was macht der denn bei "optimal"? Bleibt er bei diesen 517 U/min.?


----------



## mFuSE (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung*

jo genau - habe halt unter Win keine Möglichkeit die Drehzahl nachzusehen -wird net ausgelesen.

Nur sprechen die hohen Temps dafür das der Lüfter auf Low bleibt .... (er kann bis 1400U/min hoch und ist PWM fähig (4pol))


----------



## Maggats (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung*

das bringt dir zwar nicht viel, aber bei meinem asus board funzt die lüftersteuerung astrein.

habe netzteil, 2x gehäuse lüfter, cpu und grafikkarte am mainboard angeschlossen


deaktivier ma q-fan komplett und guck mal ob du mit speedfan die lüfter regeln kannst.

könntest auch mal die passende config für dein board im speedfan runterladen


----------



## tarnari (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung*

Einfach mal so ins Blaue...
Hast du den Chipsatz-Treiber, seit dem der Kühler/Lüfter drauf ist bereits mal wieder erneuert? Eigentlich wär mir aber nicht bekannt, dass das jemals nötig gewesen wäre....
Nicht das ich denke, sollte es nicht so sein, dass das der Grund ist, aber vielleicht liegt es ja auf Windows-Ebene?
Oder mal SpeedFan neu installieren? Hast du schon versucht, mit dem RivaTuner auszulesen?
Wenn SpeedFan startet, wird denn ein Sensor erkannt?


----------



## mFuSE (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung*

Jau, sämtliche Treiber neuinstalliert, obwohls ja "nur" ein Wechsel von P35 zu G35 war.

Auch Speedfan ist resettet.
Ich schalte dann mal Q-Fan aus, vll blockiert das ja die Tools? ^^


Ansonsten kann es halt sein das Speefan einfach den G35 nicht kennt .. nichtmal CPU-Z kennt ihn ja!


----------



## mFuSE (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung*

Löl ... offenbar funktioniert das Regeln mit Speedfan doch - nur zeigt es dabei immer 0% an 

Man hört aber deutlich daß wenn man Lüfter Nr2 regelt sich was aner Lautstärke tut ^^



Ich glaube jetzt einfach mal daß die CoreTemps die einem HWMonitor anzeigt irgendwie buggy sind ...
Bei Last springen die auch *instant *auf ~65 .... bei idle *instant *auf 50 .... so schnell kann sich die Temp mit einer Differenz von 20°C kaum bewegen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung*

Ja, manchmal geht Speedfan und manchmal kann man auch mehr als den CPU Lüfter steuern.

Manchmal steuerts BOard auch den CPU Lüfter, den man nicht mit Speedfan steuern kann, kann dafür aber 1-2 weitere Anschlüsse regeln...


----------



## tarnari (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung*

Tja, wer weiß, worans liegt... 

SpeedFan zeigt bei mir interessanter Weise auch nur Temps an. Keine Lüfterdrehzahl.
Everest zeigt mir alles an... Und jetzt kommts...
Habe ich einmal Everest gestartet, zeigt auch SpeedFan Drehzahlen an. Als wenn Everest erst einmal die Sensoren für SpeeFan auslesen müsste! 
Danach ist es auch wurscht, ob Everest an ist oder nicht.
SpeedFan zeigt mir alles an.
Nur nicht nach nem Neustart.
Da muss ich erst mal Everest starten...


----------



## mFuSE (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung*

lustig :x
Da muss dann ne neue Speedfan Version her ...

aber gut .. dann leb ich halt damit, scheinbar sind die angezeigten Temps einfach um Faktor X zu hoch ... die Kiste läuft ansich ja auch absolut einwandfrei


----------



## Maggats (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung*

haste mal die passende config für dein board runtergeladen und in speedfan eingebunden?

es gibt vll. auch mehrere, einfach alle mal durchprobieren


http://www.almico.com/sfhandleconfig.php


----------



## mFuSE (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Asus Mainboard Lüftersteuerung*

irgendwie funtzt das nicht .. nachm "next step" kommt bei mir gar nix mehr?


----------

